# What beans should I try?



## Glenn

There are hundreds of coffee roasters in the UK

Coffee Forums UK members are helping to build a database of UK Coffee Roasters

Click here to view this list

When asking for recommendations in the forums please state your taste preferences, brewing method (eg Filter, French Press, Espresso (with or without milk)) and whether or not you have a coffee grinder.

This will allow us to make recommendations based on your requirements


----------

